# my turkish dewlaps



## yilmazsahbaz (Nov 26, 2008)

this is some of my dewlaps. i hope you like it


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

They're beautiful.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

WoW! I've never seen nor heard of this breed.


----------



## fearle55 (Oct 14, 2009)

lol funny looking pigions


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

birds+me=happy said:


> WoW! I've never seen nor heard of this breed.


Me neither! But I would love to get some someday!


----------



## yilmazsahbaz (Nov 26, 2008)

*best*

they are the best flying pigeons


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

yilmazsahbaz said:


> they are the best flying pigeons


Like are they really fast.


----------



## shahzeb (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow Beautiful Birds......


----------



## yilmazsahbaz (Nov 26, 2008)

they dive veryy fastt


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

I think they are very interesting bird and very cute too , wouldnt mind adding a few to my flock thats for sure just on looks alone but Im partial to variety as it is the spice of life  thanks for sharing


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

they are vary good for pigeon wars


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Dewlaps*

Yes you do have excellant Dewlaps! I am a breeder and flyer of Dewlaps here in the US. I sure would like to add some of yours to my bloodline. Please share more photos of your birds. There is nothing more fun than to here the sound when they come dropping so fast. Thanks Bill


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice birds. Thanks for the pics. Guzel


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Really nice birds, first time I ever saw this breed before also.


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

yilmazsahbaz,

I know I have seen your Dewlaps on other websites. Here is one with photos of your Dewlaps and the top one is of my bird. http://www.agraria.org/colombi/adanadewlap.htm

Mine are a mix of Lebanon, Syrain and Adana birds, I had to do that, it is hard to find Dewlaps in the US. So you must do what you can to keep the breed going.
Bill


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

id like to buy some any one have any


----------

